# Get Out And Explore! > Tech Section >  Tj coils in a kj?

## PaulW

I've owned 11 xj's, 1 mj, 2 zj's, 1 wj, and 1 tj, so I'm not new to piles of crap, or budget lifts. Right now I'm in an 05 KJ.  The rear coils look about the same diameter as tj rear coils, but much shorter.  Has anyone tried putting tj rear coils in the back of a kj to lift it?  I put jk coils in the rear of my tj and it netted me 3" of lift.  I wonder if the tj coils I took out will do the same for my kj.  I'm talking all stock parts.

----------


## FreakinJeep

I've got 4" TJ coils kicking around if you wanna try.

Sent from my BV9500 using Tapatalk

----------


## PaulW

Looking at spring specs on autozone.com looks like 2dr jk rear coils are 2.8" taller but have thinner wraps.  I'm going to try a set and see how it sits.

----------

